# Meerforellenfänge März 2008 Offtopicfree



## magnus12 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Februar 2008*

Sooo...
Nachdem ich gestern im Orkan gegen alle Erwartung sauber genullt habe, hats heute ein wenig besser geklappt:

4 Fische von 55:vik:, 46, und 2 mal zuwenig Centimeter, einer ist ausgebüxt.

Der erste nacfhmittags auf mein lieblings-Sturmeisen, den 28er Flipper, der Rest im Dunkeln auf blauen Salty und Beifänger

nach Sonneniuntergang ging nochmal die Post ab, der Kollege neben mir ist sogar im Dunkeln auf eine große Forelle getreten(!), als er von seinem Stein kam|rolleyes


----------



## MeFo75 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moin.

Danke für die Glückwünsche! Nun gut. Einige Angaben sollt ihr haben.

Zeit: So.,02.03.08, zwischen 1500-1615 Uhr
Köder: Hansen Blinker 22 Gramm, silber/grün/schwarz
Wetter: Wolkig mit sonnigen Abschnitten, Stürmisch-Windstärke 7, Westwind
Wasser: Ziemlich klar bei ca. 5,5 Grad
Temperatur: Ca. 5, gefühlt 0-1.
Ort:|supergri

Erst kupferfarben, dann nach 20 Minuten Farbenwechsel, erster Wurf danach gleich 2 Anfasser. Dritter Wurf Treffer. Los ging´s...!

Alle gefischten MeFo´s kampfstark und keineswegs müde. Tolles Gefühl, wenn die MeFo da anständig in die Rute knallt|laola:

Grüße.

P.S. Auf dem Benutzerbild links seht ihr die 7 hübschen.


----------



## Seatrout (4. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Heute hats mal richtig gerummst,
allerdings beim Pilken auf der Ostsee.

Wollte ihn euch aber nich vorenthalten.

10,2 kilo bei 103cm.

Gruß Seatrout


----------



## totte (7. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Wann 07.03.; 17:00 bis 18:20
Wo: Kieler Aussenförde West
Wasser: leicht trüb
Wind aus Süd-West
Fisch: 1 x Mefo, mit ca. 40 cm im Wasser released.#h
Köder: Witch

Noch einen Biss ohne anschließenden Kontakt. Eine Mefo von 47cm wurde von 2 Mitanglern entnommen, das soll schon gegen Mittag gewesen sein.
Grüße:vik:


----------



## magnus12 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Alle Achtung!#6 Da ist wohl ein Fischkutter gestrandet....

Bei mir wars heute durchwachsen, 3 Stunden Schleppen = nix, Abbruch wegen Starkwind, ab `an Strand, nochmal 2h nix, dann an ander`n Strand, immerhin 4 Stück von 38 bis 45 cm.
3 auf Beifänger, 1 als Doublettenhälfte(!) auf Gladsax. Diverse Fehlbisse.

Mein Nachbar hatte erst auch nix, aber nach meinem Hinweis auf die BeifängerFänge baute er um auf Spiro. Das brachte ihm eine Untermaßige, eine schöne Fuffziger und mehrere Aussteiger. 

Irgendwas Kleines scheint da gelaicht zu haben, Tippe auf Garnelen..


----------



## Windmaster (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moin,

war jetzt eine Woche lang auf Als und hab mir die ganzen "Fangmeldungen" mal durchgelesen und echt überlegt ob ich hier die Fänge noch posten soll oder nicht. 

Aber naja...|uhoh:

Hatte ein Haus in Skovmose und habe den südlichen Bereich der Insel befischt. War in der Woche an 5 Tagen unterwegs und konnte 25 Mefo´s zwischen ca. 35-70cm landen. 
Bevor aber wieder die ganzen "Glückwünsche" kommen #q....ich habe nur 5 Stück entnommen #h

Hatte an der Ostküste (Mommark, Gammel Pol, Voigt Strand) nichts gefangen. Am Keagnas Damm konnte ich in 2 Std. 5 Mefo´s um die 40cm fangen, die alle wieder schwimmen durften. Am letzten Tag hatte ich dann wohl eine sogenannte Sternstunde und in 2 1/2 Std. fing ich im Horup Hav ca. 15 Mefo´s. Die Größte hatte ca. 70cm, war aber leider ein Absteiger  und viele waren um die 40cm. 5 Fische zwischen 45 und 60cm habe ich dann mit nach Hause genommen.

Fast alle Fische standen in der Woche sehr Ufernah bzw in der ersten Rinne, aber man muss sie zur Zeit wohl echt suchen, da sie sehr konzentriert an den Stellen standen.


gruß windmaster


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

*Hallo aus dem heute sonnigen Stavanger :*

Zeit: So.,09.03.08, zwischen 13.00-15.00 Uhr
Köder: Wattwurm(Berkley)schwarz an Pose
Wetter: Wolkig mit sonnigen Abschnitten,Windstärke 4, Südwind
Wasser: Ziemlich klar bei ca. 3-4 Grad
Temperatur: 8 Grad
Ort: Gandsfjord,ca. 5 Minuten Fussweg von mir.
Nachdem Sie mich eine Stunde lang geärgert hat und hinter
meinem Köder aus dem Wasser sprang,habe ich den Watti auf nen Haken an einer Wasserkugel ihr präsentiert,hat ihr gefallen.
Ne 58er Schönheit war das Ergebnis.
Habe hier bei mir eine schöne Strecke mit wechselndem Grund und vielen Steinen.

Gruss Martin

Der  STF  #6


----------



## Evotec (9. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Zeit: 09.03.08  10:00Uhr-15:30Uhr
Wo: Geheim
Wie: Fliege und Spinnrute Köder: Polar Magnus   Spöket 18gr 
Wetter: Wind 3-4 Süd süd Ost 10grad

Kollege mit Spinnrute 3 Blanke von 45-65cm Drei fische verloren 

Ich selbst mit Fliege 3 Blanke von 48-54cm und eine 62 Steelhead 

Ein Fliegenfischer Kollege der Später dazu kam fing eine Blanke von 45 

Ein anderes Anglerpärchen das von der Eitzküste ohne fische und dem frust der 289 Angler kam Fingen auch noch 4-5 Meerforellen


----------



## Watfischer84 (12. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Petri an alle Fänger.

Waren heut spontan 2 std die Fliege wedeln, als (man glaubt es kaum) es doch mal aufgehört hat zu regnen und sogar die sonne zu sehen war.

Nach 30min nen kraftiger ruck in meiner Rute und energisches Kopfschütteln, das fühlt sich doch schon besser an. Kurzer aber guter drill...und schwups mit der welle auf den strand.
Ja...so langsam werden sie echt besser. Die kleine (59cm/1,9kg) konnte der Goldkopfmysis nicht widerstehen.












Aber die größte überraschung kam beim Ausnehmen. Ich dachte der Magen platzt gleich. War restlos voll mit mehr oder weniger verdauten Seeringlern. Die scheinen ja so langsamin die gänge zu kommen.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

War heute in der Kieler Förde los , alles voller Ringler .

Lief aber trotzdem ganz gut nach 2 Stunden eine 45er erwischt auf nen Stripper erwischt ( beim Ausnehmen festgestellt das der Magen sogut wie leer war , sehr merkwürdig ) .

Dann ne halbe Stunde später noch nen Fischkontakt , aber leider den Anschlag vergeigt .


Naja war trotzdem nen ganz netter Test für meine neue Mefo Combo ( skeletor 2 + Daiwa exceler) .


----------



## magnus12 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ich angel zuviel...

nach 4 Stunden erfolglosen Schleppens- die Kieler Förde scheint übrigens laut Fischfinder heringsfrei zu sein- bin ich dann doch nochmal an meinen kleinen Lieblingsstrand getapert. 

Resultat war mal wieder in der Dämmerung eine dralle 47er  , mal wieder auf Beifänger. Fing gerade an, Ringler in sich hineinzustopfen.


----------



## Carp4Fun (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Lief aber trotzdem ganz gut nach 2 Stunden eine 45er erwischt auf nen Stripper erwischt


Petri zum Fang, auf die Bafos hatte deine Gerätekombi ja auch schon anziehende Wirkung!#6
War übrigens am Freitag spontan mit nem Kollegen in der KiFö unterwegs, konnte aber nur ne Untermaßige auf Springerfliege verbuchen. Dem Kollegen ist am Nachmittag noch ne etwas bessere ausgestiegen und damit war unser Angeltag dann auch schon wieder zu Ende. Seitdem ich meinen neuen Kescher unbedingt einweihen will, lässt meine Fangausbeute irgendwie arg zu wünschen übrig...#c:m


----------



## mefohunter84 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Bin gestern früh gegen 07:45 Uhr bei der Wismarer Bucht angekommen. Ich staunte nicht schlecht, |bigeyes als ich den Wasserstand sah! |uhoh:  So hoch hatten die Wetterfrösche den garnicht angesagt. #d  Aber was soll`s. Ich hatte mich mit Mayk und Jörg verabredet. Gegen 11:00 Uhr traf ich Jörg. Mayk war einige hundert Meter weiter am Rute schwingen.   Im Laufe des Tages kamen gut 12 Angler an die Küste. Das Wasser war stellenweise leicht angetrübt. Aber es tat sich den ganzen Tag nichts. #c  Gegen 17:30 Uhr hatte Jörg plötzlich einen Fisch an der Leine. Die kleine Mefo schraubte sich immer wieder in toll kühnen Sprüngen aus dem Wasser. :k  Auch noch mal kurz vor dem Kescher. Allerdings war dannach die Schnur schlaf.   Jörg sah`s sportlich, denn die Mefo war wohl untermaßig! #6  Gegen 18:00 Uhr sagte Jörg, dass er noch 5 Würfe macht und dann für heute schluß sei. Tja und wie das manchmal so ist, genau beim letzten Wurf war Jörg`s Rute krumm. Das war schon ein anderes Kaliber, als die "Lütte" zuvor.  Nach gut 2 Minuten war der Fisch vor seinen Füßen und entpuppte sich als gut 50 -er Dorsch! #d:q  Der Haken saß tief und so brauchte Jörg noch ne Weile, um den Fisch zu versorgen. Zeit für mich, noch den allerletzten und dann den aller-allerletzten, .....   Wurf zu machen. Joh. Und dann schlug es auch in meiner Rute ein. Gut 2 Minuten später lag die 51 -er Mefo im Kescher! :q:vik:  Ein toller Abschluß für den Tag.

Was aber noch bemerkenswert war.   Der Dorsch von Jörg spuckte lauter Tobse aus und meine Mefo hatte im Magen 3 junge Heringe (Sprotten ?)!!! #6
Wünsche allen hier auch noch ne tolle Mefo an`s Band! #6

Gruß Rolf #h


----------



## GuidoOo (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

hmmm....
wir waren gestern mit userm angelverein in hohenfelde...
da angekommen sahen wir den ganzen strand voll mit anglern (eigenlich schon keine lust mehr wegen stellungswechsel...)
in der zeit wo wir da waren(16-18:45) wurden so weit wie ich weiss 2 Fische (meerforellen)gefangen...
bei einer hatte ich das glück...:vik:-->war aber untermaßig genau wir die andere auch...
also ca 25 angler und 2 fische:v
war also nicht so dolle...


----------



## Meerfor1 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Gestern auf Fehmarn:

7.00 - 11.00 Uhr Flügge: Glatte Nullnummer. Nach einem Ortswechsel lief es besser: Bis 14.00 Uhr habe ich 3 maßige und schön fette Grönländer bekommen. Die Fische waren voll mit Seeringelwürmern. 

Bernd


----------



## der_Jig (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Haben es gestern auch mal wieder den ganzen Tag versucht. Morgens in Kahlenberg mit der Fliege (0800-1130), dann ab nach Stohl! Haben richtig gut Strecke gemacht, sind einmal am Strand entlang bis kurz nach Bülk! Haben ordentlich Angler getroffen, allerdings wurde scheinabr den ganzen Tag noch nichts gefangen! Gegen 1430 waren wir dann an einer Stelle, wo innerhalb von 20 min 5 Forellen gesprungen sind! Alle in unmittelbarer Nähe, so zwischen 15 und 25m. Fliege ging trotzdem nicht. Nachdem ich mich dann für meinen kleinen Zauberspöket in Heringsfarben entschieden habe kam dann der ersehnte und in meinen Augen auch verdiente Fisch (31 mal los gewesen dieses Jahr!! und bisher nur untermaßige oder gefärbte gehakt, viele Nullnummern und ein paar Forellen, davon eine richtig gute im Drill verloren). Naja, dann lag also die blanke und schöne 48er vor mir! Danach hab ich weiterhin Fische springen sehen (dreimal so viel, wie in den letzten drei Jahren zusammen) allerdings war nichts mehr zu holen. Danach gings noch mal zwei Stunden mit der Fliege ans Hindenburgufer, aber auch da war nichts los! Auffällig war auch bei mir, dass der Magen der Forelle nahezu leer war und auch habe ich keinen einzigen Seeri sehen können! witzig war noch, dass mir 5 m vom Ufer zwei nette Schollen durch die Beine geschwommen sind! 

So, jetzt gehts wieder los!


----------



## Marco74 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Beim vierten Mal diesen Jahres hat es endlich gesilbert.
Vormittags war ich in Sierksdorf unterwegs - nix. Mittags bei Kalles Angelhop gehalten. Neben einem neues Snaps erzählte er mir noch von Fängen in der Abenddämmerung in den letzten Tagen. Nachdem ich nachmittags ohne Kontakt beim neustädter Klinikum war, gesellte ich ich mit meinem Kumpel Hörnchen zu 10-15 weiteren Spezis wieder an die Sierksdorfer Küste. Bei Niedrigwasser konnte man ganz schön weit rauswaten. In der Abenddämmerung erhilt ich dann einen kurzen Anfasser auf einen weißen Snaps beim Spinstop. Nächester Wurf - allles etwas schneller - und beim Spinstop hats rumms gemacht. Bald sprang auch schon ein richtig guter Fisch. Nach einem vorsichtigen Drill (und trotzdem recht vielen Sprüngen) hatte ich sie trotz etwas hektischem Keschermanöver im Netz. Wie sich später heraustellte 68 cm und knapp sieben Pfund! Yes!!!
Und da die Fische ungerecht sind, biss 10 ´Minuten später ne 45er, die aber wieder schwimmen durfte. Glück gehabt die Kleine - 1 Stunde eher und sie wäre als erste Forelle des Jahres fällig gewesen.
Aber die 68er reichte und mein Umzug nach HH vor drei Monaten hat sich allein schon aus diesem Grund gelohnt ;-)

Bis zum nächsten mal...


----------



## Schutenpiet (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Endlich auch mal was zu melden: Mefo( 60 cm) auf Springerfliege Mickey Finn vor spöket  Das Wetter war besser als angedroht :q

Peter


----------



## DerDuke (16. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Nachdem mir gestern in Langballigau die Mefos vor der Nase rumgesprungen sind, sich aber keine fangen lies, habe ich heute endlich mein ersehntes Silber fangen können.
Nicht riesig, aber mit 52 cm OK für ca. 600 Km Anreise. :vik:

Vielen Dank an Jelle, der einfach genau weiß wo in der Flensburger Förde man bei egal welchem Wetter seinen Fisch fangen kann. 
In Sonderhav bin ich vorher fast abgesoffen und meine Wathose hat die Ostsee jetzt auch von innen kennengelernt.
Man sollte halt doch nicht zu weit rauswaten|peinlich


----------



## Robi Hobi (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

|wavey:

War von Freitag bis Sonntag auf Rügen unterwegs!
Freitag hatte ich nach ca. 200 Würfen von Land aus, bei beschissenstem Wetter, eine Untermaßige. Vergleichbar mit nem Fetthering!:c

Samstag habe ich es dann am Nordkap, bei herlichstem Kaiserwetter,  vom Belly aus probiert.
Leider nur ein einzigen zaghaften Fischkontakt.
Auch die restlichen Petrijünger vom Ufer hatten kein Glück!|kopfkrat

Sonntag ging es dann an der Süd/Ostküste mit dem Boot raus.
Endlich ne schöne blanke 55er auf nen schwarz/roten Gladsax.
Jedoch gefangen von meinem Kumpel Steffen!#d
Der hat´s aber verdient, da er bei der Anreise nen kapitalen Motorschaden erlitt und verspätet mit nem Leihwagen erschien, mit dem er auch noch geblitzt wurde.#q

Mitte des Tags hatte ich dann doch den ersehnten starken Fischkontakt, der leider nur zwei bis drei Sekunden anhielt.
Nachdem sie sich zeigte, spuckte sie mir den Falk Fish, Switch, wieder entgegen und verschwand in den unentlichen Weiten der Ostsee.:v

Die Krönung des Tages war ein Angler, der im Schutzgebiet ne schöne Mefo von Land aus dranne hatte.
Beim Keschern kletterte der "Jeanshosenmann" die Steilmauer runter und machte zu guter letzt nen Salto ins kühle Nass.:q
Das Ende vom Lied, Mefo weg, Angler weg!
Nur das trotzdem im Laufe des Tages 12 weitere Angler kamen, die scheinbar allesamt ne Ausnahmegenehmigung für´s Schutzgebiet haben.|kopfkrat

Nichts desto trotz war es ein tolles Wochenende, mit ca. 700 gefahrenen Kilometern, 10 gelaufenen Kilometer, 5 gepaddelte Kilometer, ein Motorschaden, ein Blitzerfoto, 1.000 Würfen und eine Mefo!!!:vik:


|wavey:|wavey: Robi Hobi


P.s. Die Mefo hat ein halbes Dutzend Shrimp´s inne gehabt!


----------



## ha-le (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

4 Tage Fyn. Nord West Ecke.
2 Tage Sturm NW - NNW - no chance.
2 Tage Sonne und leichte Briese, 5° - 6° Wasser, trübe,
4 Fische - 48 bis 51cm - blank und fett bei Sonne am Nachmittag und Hochwasser.
Voller Garnelen und Tangläufer und Seeringler.
Es waren Standfische hinter Steinen und Nachläufer aus der 2 Krautbank.
Aber gebissen haben ALLE dicht am Ufer.
Viele Fische sind bis unter die Rutenspitze nachgelaufen ohne anzubeißen.
In anlandigen Buchten viele kleine untermaßige Fische im getrübten Wasser.
Alle Fische auf Snap grün/gelb neon, Kupfer und auf Garnelenimitation mit der Fliegenrute.
Kollege konnte eine 62 ér erlegen - schlank und mit Haken.
Und ein paar 50ér.
Naja - für März in wenig mau, aber ...
... es war KLASSE:vik:

Auf ein Neues in 2 Wochen.


----------



## Watfischer84 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

nachtrag von Freitag. Dick und specking, mit ordentlich würmers im magen.


----------



## pohlk (19. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Konnte gestern seit langer langer |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh: Zeit auch mal wieder silber sehen.

War mit HAVSEI auf Rügen unterwegs.
Bedingungen waren gut, bis auf den Wind mit gefühlten 6-7 Stärken.

Und so hatte HAVSEI auch nach wenigen Minuten den ersten Biss. Erst dachten wir, es sei ein Dorsch da der Fisch nicht hochkommen wollte. Doch es war eine schöne Forelle von geschätzten 55 -60 cm. Leider sollte sie beim anschließenden Keschern verloren gehen, da sich ein Haken im Netz verfing und sich die Forelle irgendwie rausdrehte.

Was sich HAVSEI gedacht bzw. gesagt hat könnt ihr Euch denken...:v:r:r:r:v

Dann hatte ich das Vergnügen auf einen sehr tief gefischten Hansen Flash einen Biss zu bekommen. Und schon nach den ersten Bewegungen wusste ich, dass es kein Dorsch ist.

Kurz vorm Keschern gabs nochmal Angstschweiß auf der Stirn, da sich die Forelle in ganzer Pracht aus dem Wasser schraubte und sich irgendwie in Vorfach drehte. 
Egal, der Fisch war kurz benommen und lag kurze Zeit später im Kescher. :g:l

(Schön so eine Forelle, echt schön und leider viel zu selten.)

69cm und gute 6-7 Pfund lagen da vor mir.(Mein Tag war gerettet :k:k)


Dann haben wir noch weiter gefischt und ca. 2 Stunden später zuppelt es verdächtig 2x an meiner Rute und die nächste Forelle hängt. Gibt ordentlich Gas, schwimmt dann bis kurz vor die Füße mit und legt dann nochmal richtig los. Springt, schüttelt sich, und springt und springt und liegt im Kescher.

53cm (Mein Grinsen geht irgendiwe nicht mehr aus meinem Gesicht :vik

Dann noch ne Stunde gefischt, aber ohne weitere Kontakte.

Ein herrlicher Tag nach einer so langen Durststrecke.


----------



## lille pojken (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hejsan
Nach der Arbeit eben schnell noch ein paar wurf an der Kueste von Kivik gemacht beim 
bessten Schneesturm seit tagen!!!
2mal 55 wieder schwimmen lassen,und ein ueberspringer ist beim nachbar rausgekommen schön blank und ca 75cm!!!
beim weg zum Auto hatte ich gesehen das die jungs aus HH sind Petri von mir zu dem Fisch!!!

MvH Lars


----------



## donlotis (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hallo zusammen,

gestern bei West-Fyn: Ringsherum Sonnenschein, nur ich stehe mitten im Schneegestöber! Schöne Farben am Himmel!!
Habe drei gute Vierziger fangen können, MefoProf hatte mehr Glück und hat seine 53er mitgenommen.

Gruß donlotis


MefoProf mit Mefo:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (20. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Und nun hats auch bei mir gerummst:


Wo: Eckernförder Bucht, Südseite, da wo es so schön steinig ist ))

Dachte erst an einen Hänger im Blasentang vor meine Füssen, als der vermeintliche silberblanke Hänger plötzlich einen Salto nach dem anderen Schlug.

Konnte meinem rot-schwarzen Spöki mit Uralt-Beifängerfliege Marke "Tangläufer des Todes" nicht widerstehen (Danke für den Tip, Magnus 12)

Ein paar Minuten, Salti und Schweissperlen auf meiner Stirn später lag dann eine schöne blanke 50er vor mir im Sand )) Es stellte sich heraus, dass der Spöki gewonnen hatte, steht also 1:0 für den Hauptköder 

Hatte dann direkt 5 Min später einen Nachläufer bis vor die Füsse, den ich dann aber auch nach diversen Köderwechseln nicht mehr gesehen habe. War zum Glück eh im Grönländerformat. Dann noch einen Anfasser bei Dunkelheit und dann ohne Köderverlust aber mit einen netten Silberfisch zurück Richtung Auto.

Ach ja, Kamera hab ih grad nich da, aber das hol ich nach :Ö))

Frohe Ostern und Dicke Fische wünscht

The Rev


----------



## Meerfor1 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moin zusammen,

gestern von 7.30 - 13.00 auf Fehmarn lediglich einen schönen Grönländer von 41 cm, der wg. Karfreitag trotz seiner Größe den Gang in die Pfanne antreten mußte. Extrem rotes Fleisch, sehr guter Geschmack. Insgesamt ging wenig, ich habe nur noch eine andere Forelle gesehen. Ein Sportsfreund erzählte mir, dass er seit 1 Woche auf Fehmarn ohne einen einzigen Biss geblieben ist.

Bernd


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

*Sag mir wo die Angler sind, ........  *|bigeyes |kopfkrat

Irgendwie hatte ich so ein Gefühl. Heute geht was! Der Entschluss am heutigen Tag, Karfreitag den 21.03.2008, doch noch an die Ostsee zu fahren und meinen silbernen Lieblingen nachzustellen, reifte in mir beim morgendlichen gemeinsamen Frühstück mit meiner Frau :l.  Eigentlich hatten die Wetterfrösche in Funk und TV stürmische Winde angesagt. Aber im Internet lass es sich ganz anders. Schwache Winde aus Süd, Schauer aus Hagel und Graupel. Dazu noch Regen. Eigentlich perfektes Meerforellenwetter, sagte ich zu meiner Frau :m.  Sieh sah mich nur ungläubig an und schüttelte den Kopf #d.  Aber das „Einverständnis“ bekam ich dennoch.
Also schnell die Sachen im Auto verstaut und dann ab Richtung Wismarer Bucht. Dort empfing mich Bewölkung mit teilweisen Sonnenstrahlen. Also nichts wie ins Wasser. Ich gesellte mich zu einem Fliegenfischer. Das tat ich mit der Bemerkung, dass ich auch meinen Kopf einziehe. Er sagte nur, dass er dann, wenn der Haken beim Rückschwung fäßt, wenigstens Kontakt haben würde. Ich entgegnete ihm, dass die Freude darüber aber sehr einseitig und von kurzer Dauer sei. Und schon schwang ich meine Blinkerrute neben ihm. Er kam aus der Nähe von Hamburg. So fischten wir gut 30 Minuten gemeinsam und fachsimpelten über den Fang von Meerforellen |bla:. 
Anschließend verließ ich ihn, um meinen Unternehmen alleine fortzusetzen. Das Wasser war heute recht hoch und der Wetterdienst hatte noch steigende Wasserstände vorhergesagt. Auch war das Wasser recht trübe und von einer bräunlichen Färbung. Ich entschloss mich den montierten Gladsax Wobbler 27 gr. in grün/silber zu entfernen und einen Snap Draget 25 gr. grün/silber/weis zu montieren.
Selbst das weis war im Wasser eher als ein grau zu erkennen. Gegen 13:50 Uhr kam ich an eine mir markant vorkommende Stelle an. Ich wusste, dass an dieser Stelle recht tiefes Wasser bis dicht an das Ufer reichte. Beim dritten Wurf spürte ich einen leichten Zupfer. Sofort reagierte ich, in dem ich den Köder leicht absacken ließ und gleich darauf wieder beschleunigte. Aber nichts geschah. Den nächsten Wurf setzte ich in die gleiche Richtung, begann aber sofort und schnell mit den einholen des Köders. Und genau an der Stelle, an der zuvor der Zupfer zu verzeichnen war, erfolgte der Biß!. Die Meerforelle katapultierte sich immer wieder aus dem Wasser. Ihr Leib war mehr über, als unter Wasser. Dennoch hielt der Haken und ich konnte nach bangen zwei Minuten die Meerforelle keschern. Sie war gut maßig und ich versorgte Sie sofort. Das angelegte Maßband zeigte 49 cm. Der Auftakt war gemacht :q.  Ich warf erneut aus und im selben Moment war die Rute wieder krumm. Auch diese Meerforelle kämpfte mehr in der Luft, als im Wasser. Vor dem Kescher sah ich eine gut 45-er Meerforelle. Die Handlandung gelang und ich löste den Haken noch im Wasser. Dankend verabschiedete Sie sich mit einen Flossenschlag #h.  Nach weiteren fünf Würfen bekam ich wieder einen Biß. Dieser Fisch war entwas größer, denn die Gegenwehr war doch etwas heftiger. Aber auch diese Meerforelle kämpfte mehr über, als unter Wasser. Nach drei Minuten schlossen sich die Keschermaschen um eine blanke 52-er Schönheit :m.  Nachdem auch dieser Fisch versorgt war, fischte ich noch weiter an der Stelle. Aber eine weitere Meerforelle wollte sich nicht mehr überzeugen lassen. Also ging ich ans Ufer, um den Moment noch mal in ruhe zu genießen. Dabei viel mir auf, dass weit und breit kein weiterer Angler zu sehen war.
Bei meinen anderen Besuchen an dieser Stelle konnte ich immer mehr als 13 Angler zählen und das Lied „Sag mir wo die Meefos sind, wo sind sie geblieben!“ singen. Heute hätte der Text geheißen:
„Sag mir wo die Angler sind, wo sind sie geblieben!“ |kopfkrat  Na mir sollte es recht sein. Zwischenzeitlich hatte auch das Wetter sich geändert und die versprochenen Schauer prasselten unaufhörlich auf die Wasseroberfläche. Nach meiner „Besinnungspause“ ging es wieder ins Wasser. Ich watete fischender weise immer weiter die Küste entlang. Dabei viel mir auf, dass der Wasserstand schon erheblich gestiegen war. Es herrschte jetzt auch eine kräftige Strömung, welches sich am rotierenden Blinker unter der Rutenspitze und am „schwebenden“ Netzt des Watkeschers im Wasser bemerkbar machte. Tja und eine Strömung bringt ja bekanntlich auch Fisch. Und gegen 15:20 Uhr war`s dann auch wieder so weit. Ein kräftiger Schlag durchfuhr meine Rute. In einer Entfernung von gut 40 m schraubte sich eine schöne Meerforelle aus dem Wasser. Nach 4 Minuten lag auch dieser Fisch sicher in dem Kescher und das anschließende messen ergab glatte 59 cm :m.  60 hätte sich sicherlich besser angehört und auch gelesen, aber es waren halt „nur“ 59! Aber was heißt hier „nur“? Ich hatte angesichts des Fangerfolges ein breites grinsen im Gesicht  :vik:!  Jetzt ging es ab an den Stand und schnell noch ein paar Bilder gemacht. Ich packte danach alle Sachen zusammen, ließ meinen Blick noch einmal über die Ostsee mit ihren verborgenen Bewohnern schweifen und stiefelte Richtung Auto. Der Strand stand jetzt bis auf wenige Meter vollkommen unter Wasser. Von Mittag bis 16:00 Uhr war das Wasser gut 60 cm gestiegen. Das war nicht nur am fast überschwemmten Strand zu erkennen, sondern auch an den zuvor noch sichtbaren, jetzt aber vom Wasser umschlungenen Steine. Ein fantastischer Angeltag neigte sich dem Ende. Für mich bleibt die Erkenntnis, das die „Zicken“ die Strömung lieben und auffällige Köder im trüben Wasser der Schlüssel zu Erfolg sind. :m #h



Zusammenfassung:

Wann: 21.03.; 12:00 bis 16:00
Wo: Wismarer Bucht
Wasser: trüb, bräunlich
Strömung: stark
Wasserstand: stark steigend
Wind: Süd 2 bf
Fisch: 4 x Mefo, gut 45 cm im Wasser released, 49 cm, 52 cm, 59 cm
Köder: Snap Dragte grün/silber/weis 25 gr.


----------



## Frango (23. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hei boardies, #h

verbrachte 20. und 21. 03. in Rerik, war an beiden Tagen in der Teufelsbucht angeln.
Donnerstag war es gegen vormittags noch recht windig, so um die 5-6, NW, abnehmend, gab `ne gute Welle ab, Wasser war entsprechend aufgewühlt. Habe mit einem 30g Blinker angefangen (Blau/Silber), um überhaupt ein paar Meter zu schaffen. Fisch "natürlich" Fehlanzeige. Das Wetter sollte dann noch die gesamte -eher April-typische- Bandbreite abgeben, teils Sonnenschein, abgewechselt von Hagelschauern und leichtem Schneetreiben. Gegen 14:30 Uhr beruhigte sich der Wind zusehends, Brandung trudelte langsam aus. Gegen 16:45 Uhr war es dann soweit: Meinem 22g Falkfish/Witch Küstenwobbler in Schwarz/Rot/Silber konnte eine schöne 51er nicht widerstehen! Groß die Freude, vergessen die müden Knochen! Sollte dabei bleiben.
Tags drauf (Karfreitag) waren alle Fische bei der Messe. Wetter wurde immer besser, Sonnenschein und Ententeich zum Nachmittag hin, aber nach 7 h angeln (10:00 bis 17:00) nicht ein Biss. Ging allen anderen Anglern, die ich gesprochen habe ähnlich, einer hatte eine Untermaßige, natürlich releast! Zwei, drei Mal war ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich einen Anfasser hatte, hat ordentlich geruckelt und Haken war frei von Kraut und/oder Algen, anyway, war trotzdem ein toller Tag und unsere Gäste gestern Abend waren angesichts der zubereiteten Mefo äußerst angetan!
Schöne Ostern noch!
Nächstes WE gehts nochmal hoch, 500 km für (evtl.) nicht eine Fischschuppe, ha, ha, wir sind doch echt alle bekloppt...
Atschö :vik::vik:
Frango


----------



## bossi (26. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

War heute mit kolege in Süssau,von 15.00uhr bis 19.30uhr und habe mal genullt, Kolege hatt eine schöne 50er rausgeorgelt mit einem rot/kupfernen Blinker. 

Gruß Benni#h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

War heute malwieder in der Kieler förde Unterweg Wetter war ja herrlich, schön sonnig und Windstill .
An meinem eigentlichen Ziel angekommen sah ich dann schon mehrere Angler im Wasser und bin gleich wieder zurück , auf in der reihe stehen hatte ich nu garkeinen Bock ...

An ner anderen Stelle war bis auf 2 Bellyboat Kapitäne nichts los , also ab ins Wasser .

Hab dann erstmal den Nahbereich mit nem Stripper abgesucht und wie erwartet tat sich absolut garnichts .

Dann den guten alten Rot/schwarzenSpöket ran , und den gegen Horizont gefeuert .Auch hier tut sich aber erstmal nichts .

Ich bewunderte dann beim Fische etwas die Landschaft die durch die tief stehende Sonne recht interessant aussah und plötzlich stieg so 50m vor mir eine nicht grade kleine Mefo in voller änge aus dem Wasser .

Der Grunddafür war wohl meine bis ins Handteikl gekrümmte Rute und die aufkreischende Bremse :l
Nach etwas Akrobatik und einigen Kurzen Fluchten kam der fisch dann recht schnell näher , nur um vor dem Kescher erst richtig mit ihrem Tanz zu beginnen . 
Hatte schon einige Mühe den Fisch von den großen Steinen in der nähe abzuhalten ohne das er gleich anfängt zu springen und sich zu schütteln .
Zum Glück saß der Haken recht fest und so konnt ich die schöne Forelle mit einem kurzen Kraftakt in den Kescher befördern .

Das Maßband zeigte dann immerhin 55cm an 

Danach zeigte sich dann noch 2 mal eine an der Oberfläche , beißen wollte aber nichts mehr .

(Bilder werden nachgereicht hatte meine Digicam natürlich wieder zuhause liegenlassen -.- )


----------



## totte (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

War gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs. Erst in Schönhagen, von morgens früh bis ca 11 Uhr. Na ging nichts. Dann Klevelücke. Ca. 2 Meter vor der Rute stieg eine 35er ein, auf eine braune Wooly Bugger als Springer.#h
Wurde noch im Wasser released. Am späten Nachmittag ging in Falkenstein bei relativ viel Welle nichts. Abends war in Kitzeberg auch nichts zu holen. Waren noch einige mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs, gelandete Fischehabe ich nicht mehr gesehen. Greife erst in 10 Tagen wieder an. Hoffentlich verpasse ich nicht die beste Zeit.
Gruß :vik:


----------



## Discocvw (28. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ich konnte heute auch seit langer Zeit mal wieder eine 45 silber Blanke verhaften. Gefangen am Nachmittag in Sierksdorf(Steilküste) auf einen 20 Gramm Küstenwobbler in Silber/blau. 

Dieses jahr das erste mal an der Küste und gleich ein Fisch, das macht Lust auf mehr.


----------



## mb243 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Hi!  

Ich habe mein erstes Silber im Jahr 2008 gefangen!!!!!!!:m

Aber nun mal zum Anfang:
Bin heute morgen gegen 8 Uhr in Kiekut bei Eckernförde ins Wasser. War alleine am Strand und derleichte Wind kam schräg auflandig rein. Das Wasser war leicht angetrüb.
Nach gefühlten 2000 Würfen habe ich einen Platzwechsel nach Noer gemacht.
Dort angekommen bin ich gleich auf die Spitze gegangen.
Der Wind wurde immer frischer und das Wasser war schon richtig angetrübt, als es plötzlich RUUUUMMMMS machte!
BISS !

Es war ein toller Drill mit allem drum und dran. Zweimal sprang hoch in die Luft und trotz der Kälte hatte ich (glaube ich!??) Schweissperlen auf der Stirn! 
Endlich war Sie in meinem Kescher und ich stolperte zurück ans Ufer!
Mit zittriges Händen den Haken gelöst und abgeschlagen und vermessen!
61 cm !!! Einfach nur geil (sorry) !!!

Gegen 14 Uhr bin ich dann wieder aus dem Wasser und überglücklich nach Hause gefahren!

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Kochtoppangler (29. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Soo hier nochmal nen bild von meiner 55ervon vorgestern |supergri

http://img520.*ih.us/img520/7827/dsc0558ba1.jpg


----------



## fischlandmefo (31. März 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Moin,ich war heute bei uns auf dem Fischland los auch bei uns viele Netze...!!!Hab dazwischen doch noch eine erwischt, war aber nur 47cm hab sie nach ca.5 Schneidertagen mitgenommen(war ja maßig)bisschen schlechtes Gewissen hab ich dabei aber doch !!! Ich kenne den Fischer aber gut und er läßt die Netze nicht so dicht bei den "Angelstellen" ins Wasser! Er hatte übrigens jetzt schon 2 Tage richtige Granaten dabei! Da war die kleine von mir wohl durch die Maschen gerutscht...!? Gruß vom Fischland!!!


 PS.Morgen versuche ich es mal auf Rügen vielleicht gibts ja ne Stelle ohne Netze...|uhoh:.


----------



## Stummel (1. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Wann:31.03.
Wo:WH
Wasser: Klar
Strömung: Wenig
Wasserstand: Etwas höher, leicht steigend
Wind:wsw 2-3 später3-4
Fisch:1schöne 53er und ne 45er
Köder: Gulp seeringler am Spiro

Nach dem ich wieder mal ne std. zu spät aufgestanden war bin ich dann so gegen 8 Uhr am Wasser gewesen ,die Bedingungen waren super und ich montierte vorerst meine Blinkerrute nach einiger Zeit kam dann etwas mehr Wind auf und dann gings los direkt vor mir stieg ne schöne Forelle und Sekunden später 20m weiter draussen auch eine,aufgeregt ferchte ich meinen blinker durchs wasser ,dann rechts stieg wieder eine und auch draussen wieder eine also Fisch war da defenitiv aber auch mit köderwechsel tat sich nichts ich fischte kleine Tobis bis grosse Gladsachs Wobbler aber nichts keinen Zupfer,dann raus die Spirorute klar gemacht schöne kleine Tangläufer imitation rangemacht nichts sämtliche Muster bis hin zum Seeringler muster nichts und die Fische stiegen munter um mich rum weiter dann viel mir ein das ich mir vor längerer zeit mal solche gulp würmer gekauft hatte also versuchte ich es damit und was war gleich Biss aber auch gleich wieder ab so nach 3-4 fehlbissen hatte ich die erste und dann wurde es ruhiger aber noch vereinzelt Anfasser gehabt so dann sagte ich mir wie glaube ich jeder so noch einen Wurf und dann is Feierabend nach 4-5 Umdrehungen rummste es und da hatte ich dann die 2. danach habe ich noch ein paar Würfe gemacht aber nichts ging mehr
die Forellen hatten beide Wattwürmer in den Mägen.


----------



## GuidoOo (6. April 2008)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge März 2008*

Ich mache hier mal einen Eintrag für meinen Freund Lasse:
Er war am 21.03 für ein paar Stunden in Howacht um die Silberlinge zu jagen was auch mit einem Erfolg gekröhnt wurde#6
Um 16:30 kam ein schöner Biss aus dem sich darauf eine schöne 58cm große Schönheit im Kescher windete,welche dem Joker Sandaal nicht widerstehen konnte:l
Alles gute zu deinem Fang Lasse!#h


----------

